# What is spring mix?



## foxboysracing (Oct 8, 2011)

I keep reading about feeding tortoises spring mix. Is this a special mix you buy? or just what people are calling a fresh veggie mix they buy or pick fresh. That's what I have been doing so far. I planted kale, chard, broccoli, dandelions and grass in their outdoor enclosure. I also feed anything we have on hand. Some day's they get broccoli, cauliflower, spinach, beets, canned mixed veggies, rarely lettuce (due to its low nutritional value),Pears, blueberries, raspberries, strawberries, strawberry leaves, lots of dandelions, grape leaves, and they love corn on the cob(in moderation, it does work great on their beaks as they try to get it off the cob.) I give them something different everyday so they get a variety and many different vitamins and nutrients. I also sprinkle most with Reptical. I also keep turtle cuttlebones in the enclosure. My DT loves gnawing on it here and there. I do watch the amount of fruit they have, to watch their sugar intake. They mainly get fresh fruit when it is u pick time. I can't resist when I have 40 pounds of fresh blueberries and they are so good for us. I give him a handful while I have them. Should they have spring mix and mazuri too? :shy:


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 8, 2011)

Its a mixture of greens that they sell at grocery stores.. Comes in either a bag or a plastic container...


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

It is usually in those clear box package things in the produce section of the market...usually it is organic, it contains a variety of lettuces and spinach that is washed and ready to go.....if I have to use this I always make myself crazy and pick out the spinach....

I have to say something and I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope you don't think that I am picking or anything icky like that 

Broccoli, spinach, beets are so not a good choice, especially if you give them more than a couple times a year and the canned veggies should not be fed at all--way too much salt and processing all those berries and pear.....way too much sugar if fed more than a couple times a year......very few tortoise are designed to take in all the sugar that is involved here without huge damage to their kidneys....
Ok, so that was all I wanted to share.....again, not trying to cause any issue, for real, just felt compelled to share with you....thank you for listening..


----------



## ewam (Oct 8, 2011)

They have types of red and green lettuces mixed together. They should have it at most grocery stores because a lot of people like to eat it too in salads.


----------



## foxboysracing (Oct 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> It is usually in those clear box package things in the produce section of the market...usually it is organic, it contains a variety of lettuces and spinach that is washed and ready to go.....if I have to use this I always make myself crazy and pick out the spinach....
> 
> I have to say something and I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope you don't think that I am picking or anything icky like that
> 
> ...



I don't take it that way at all!  I am here to learn. I was not aware that those were bad choices. I only offered him the beets the other day for the first time (and he did not eat them). I didn't know broccoli, was a bad choice. He has had had 5 or 6 times this summer, but I can cut that out. I didn't know spinach was bad until after I added this post, then I searched "spring mix" and I heard everyone talking about picking it out. My leopard has enjoyed it a few times. But, I can not give it to her. I guess my only thought was variety and the different nutrients that come from different veggies. Do they cause long term damage? or if I cut them out now, am I good? The berries are given in moderation, and more here and there. I can cut those back to almost nothing too. They really do get way more veggies than fruit. The fruit is a treat, but I will watch that more. It won't even be hard now that all the fresh u pick fruit is gone. I do feed a LOT of dandelions, all parts. I do also have 3 acres of fresh "weeds" that I can search through to find the best ones. I will also get the spring mix. Maybe I did bad because they are all out in my 20' by 20' outdoor enclosure with my boxies. And the boxies get such a variety that I guess I just let that somewhat run over to the torts and I shouldn't have. If I said canned veggies, I said that in error. I have used frozen mixed veggies in a pinch if I am out other stuff. It is more of a "wholy pucky" I need to get to the grocery store, kind of thing. not regularly. The only canned item I ever usually offer is the canned soft carrots for the boxies sometimes due to them being so packed with vitamin A. If I can't get them to eat veggies or carrots, another way I will offer those is to blend them up in their food to get them the nutrients. I never even thought about the sugar content of canned veggies. Sorry. thanks for the info. I am here to learn..... Not be butt hurt if someone gives me advice or an idea. I thank you!! no worries


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 8, 2011)

Limit Spinach, do not eliminate.


----------



## ewam (Oct 8, 2011)

I just don't put it out. He never eats it anyway.


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

very cool...because here i go again....


May I offer this as well, please ; It is not safe for your tortoise nor your boxies to co mingle species within the same enclosure ....especially with the difference in diet that the tortoise you have vs the boxies you have, need. Also, there are risk factors of one species disease infecting the other and their immune systems are not designed to fight one another's diseases and can cause a horrible situation.....

Dandelion greens and flowers are fantastic for source of A and Calcium...as long as fed with other items this is a great food...and you sound like you are doing fantastic with your food choices as a whole....there is nothing wrong with fruit for the CDT and Leopard as long as it is truly a treat from time to time as well as veggies, remember that a veggie that has seeds is truly considered a fruit...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spinach i feed once a month it is not the worst thing just not good as a staple diet!


----------



## foxboysracing (Oct 8, 2011)

O.K. Up until a month ago I have had my boxies and my 1 DT. Basically it is set up so that there areas that only the boxies fit in. When I feed worms or protein I usually do it when the DT is in his dog house taking a siesta. The also get Reptomin with Retical every third day when he is in his house resting after grazing in the morning. So, he does not have access to their food in general. One day I did see him eat a snail that was crawling on his kale. I was worried but by the time I got there, all he had was some shell hanging out of his mouth. That wasn't the boxies food though either.
In regards to their health issues. None of my turtles go out in that pen unless they are perfectly healthy. They get an inspection and bath every night when they come in. Any of mine that are sick get quaranteened in a separate hospital tank. If I get a new turtle they automatically are separated for several weeks to be sure they are healthy.
My juveniles and hatchlings are in a separate "turtle Palace" I built special for them. They are way too little to be with the others. Actually this has worked quite well. They have individual needs and I take care to make sure they get that. I have had no issues whatsoever. Basically my DT sleeps in his doghouse and comes out early to graze and eat. he mills around for awhile and when it gets warm he goes to his house and has a a siesta. that seems to be about the time the boxies are getting up and around for the morning. It works well and they all get along well. Even with the leopard in there, they all have their favorite area to hang and to sleep. It has been a great summer for all. 







tyler0912 said:


> Spinach i feed once a month it is not the worst thing just not good as a staple diet!



My Leopard Tortoise is the only one who really liked the spinach. So, if I can feed it occasionally she would like that. I had thought it would have all kinds of good nutrients. Do you know what it is about it that is not good? Just curious....


----------



## Laura (Oct 8, 2011)

different species have different 'bugs'. be it parasites or bacteria they carry naturally.. that is what kills the Desert torts and one reason that once they are in captivity can not be set free.. it will kill the wild population. 
so even tho your boxies may be healthy.. thier 'bugs' may kill a desert tort. 
be careful. seperation is advised. 
and WELCOME!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 8, 2011)

I totally agree with Angela, you simply must limit the amount of fruit given to your tortoises. I know they like it, but their kidneys and liver cannot process sugar the way ours does, so in the long run you are doing a bad thing to those torts. They are herbivores so that means they should eat grasses and weeds, period. The veggies aren't good either, as an example cabbage and broccoli causes gout and that can be damaging for a tortoise. Here is a link to a care sheet with a list of the foods that is safe for them to eat...

http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/sulcatacare.htm

It's easy to read and lists the safe food.

Each tortoise carries pathogens indicative itself, those pathogens can make another species sick or dead. You are very lucky that has not happened. You need to separate the tortoises from the box turtles and the tortoises from each other. Leopards need more humidity than Gopherus agassizii and a few other differences in care. I know you think you are doing well and because they all act right you think it's ok, but it's not. Now granted if those pathogens I talked about were present a tort would be sick by now and it's not. However, that doesn't make it alright. One of the most strict rules of tort keeping is to NOT mix species and you are not only doing that, but you are also putting the torts at the risk of salmonella from the box turtles. Again, that should have happened by now, but you still need to separate them. If you have 3 acres that is surely enough room to create new and separate pens for them. They need better houses to sleep in and a more safe and secure environment all the way around. Now I am done yelling at you. But please understand I am just saying what I did for the love and care of the tortoises. I am very tired of listening to members tell us that their tort has died. They REQUIRE specific care and you as their keeper needs to give it to them. You have the room, so start building...
I hope you understand I don't wish to cause you any discomfort. I am just telling this to you for the care of the tortoises. I care about tortoises and that's it in a nutshell, so please understand and accept my apology if I have hurt you...


----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2011)

I also feel compelled to share this with you  (and I only am doing this in the event you are not aware )

The state of California allows the hosting of CDTs that are now captive due to either being born in a captive environment or are wild that can no longer be returned to the wild. With that they require you to obtain a permit to host (not own, as the state of California owns all captive CDT and the permit is only a permit to host not own) a CDT. They also require that a CDT not EVER be housed with other species of tortoise nor turtle. The CDT is highly sensitive to other species pathogens. So, please don't think that I am preaching at you as I really am not.

I know that all appears fine with your CDT and your Leopard and your boxies...you describe an appearance of harmony...and that may be what happens forever, however please keep in mind that our shelled buddies live a slow and laid back life and with that comes illness that also lives a slow life, a tortoise can be ill for some time before any outward signs are seen by us...so in my opinion, we should try our best to set them up for the best outcome for them....and this is where my words come from


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 9, 2011)

It is exactly what has been mentioned already, a bunch of yummy (usually organic) greens all mixed together, usually all of which your tort can eat. I actually have been making my own, and including goodies like dandelion and clover. MMm mmm good!


----------

